# Bring Back Arthur Daley And Terrence Yay Or Nay?



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bring back Arthur and Terrence Yay or Nay? :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

FFS.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You can't be serious? :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

Isn't Arthur dead now :blink:

But there is a come back program about to start soon along a similar idea with Shane Ritchie playing his nephew, saw it advertised the other day. Starts next week I think.

B.


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

If Shane can pull it off I think it will be a great show!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Used to love Minder when I was a kid, and I like it when I catch the re-runs on ITV4 or whatever. Didn't they replace Tel with some chancer a while back? Not sure I enjoyed that so much. Sometimes I think it's best to let sleeping dogs lie, but I'll give it a chance if a new on airs...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Used to enjoy it when it was on, but haven't watched many of the re-runs on Sky though.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What next The Gaffer :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> What next The Gaffer :lol:


Now that was a funny sitcom. :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

True but I don't want to see it again 

BTW It must be on you tube anyway :huh:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

These re-runs are very rarely a patch on the original. Maybe this will be an exception.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

FYI the old minder is still on a couple of the channels!

One thing for sure the old Euston Studios will never come back as (BHS) British Homestores occupies the building!

Regs

Bry


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Old Minder .... No. New Minder ..... maybe.

The best one to watch again is Jeeves and Wooster. Never tire of that


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nay nay and thrice nay 

Minder - Rubbish

Anything with Denis Waterman - Rubbish

Anything with Shane Ritchie - Turbo rubbish


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Nay nay and thrice nay
> 
> Minder - Rubbish
> 
> ...


Agreed. h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The Housewife's favourite Mr D Waterman, until he shagged that Rula Lenska! 

There was one good thing he was in, years ago a sort of docu/drama about the 1st ever world cup. Some northern club took on the might of Europe and won. Somebody will know what I'm talking about.

I do like new tricks though h34r: it's all right, it's OK, doesn't really matter if your old and grey! I thought that'd be half the forums theme tune! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

pg tips said:


> The Housewife's favourite Mr D Waterman, until he shagged that Rula Lenska!
> 
> There was one good thing he was in, years ago a sort of docu/drama about the 1st ever world cup. Some northern club took on the might of Europe and won. Somebody will know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I do like new tricks though h34r: it's all right, it's OK, doesn't really matter if your old and grey! I thought that'd be half the forums theme tune! :lol:


Wasn't Rula a tidy bird once apon a time :huh:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes, very tidy, that's why my mum was so pissed off! :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

actually after googeling her it's seems my memory is playing tricks! No she wasn't that special! Forgot she was in Space 1999 though :huh:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > The Housewife's favourite Mr D Waterman, until he shagged that Rula Lenska!
> ...


Many moons ago Tony. Must admit to having carnal thoughts about her when I was younger. :lol:


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Minder couldn't stand that show on the other hand The Sweeney that was the dog's proverbials :lol: I'm also worried about the rumoured and currently actually in production,remake of ,"The Prisoner",with Sir Ian McKellen and Jim Cavaziel.How can you remake a truly legendary tv series.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

potz said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


Not many photos of her on the net though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Yes ,once Terrance started singing to her she got ugly quickly :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Terence, my son, the world is your lobster..."

Without George Cole it's not the same...

IMHO


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


Indeed she did. :lol:


----------

